#ubuntu-cm 2011-08-17
<septox> hi
<jeremybrown> hey
<septox> brice83: hi
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> ari_: salut. j'ai répondu à ton mail
<ari_> ...
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> Bye
#ubuntu-cm 2011-08-19
<enzo_> bonsoir
#ubuntu-cm 2011-08-20
<enzo> bonjour
<enzo> il ya personne ici?
<ARIABBAS> hi
<ARIABBAS> bye
#ubuntu-cm 2012-08-13
<septox> .
<sovo> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-08-14
<septox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/941502
#ubuntu-cm 2012-08-15
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-08-16
<septox> ariabbas vient de modifier la page organisation : il est personne ressource Ubuntu-cm à Ngaoundéré
<septox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Organisation
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-12
<ariabbas> .*
<septox> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> je viens de constater que le nouveau webmail de Yahoo ne fonctionne pas avec firefox sur Ubuntu
<ongolaBoy> du moins lorsqu'on essaye de composer un nouveau courriel, la zone de texte n'est pas utilisable
<ongolaBoy> pouvez vous tester chez vous ? septox ariabbas  ?
<ariabbas> .*
<ariabbas> Ca marche bien chez moi.
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: J ai souvent ce genre de situation lorsque ma connexion est lente ;)
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: versions de firefox et d'ubuntu utilisés ?
<septox> .
<septox> je suis depuis un certains temps sous opera
<septox> et la ca me dit souvent de choisir la version desktop
<septox> je use plus thunderbird pour mes mails :D
<ongolaBoy> même moi j'utilise plus thunderbird.. ce sont des collègues qui m'en ont parlé au hasard comme ça et moi aussi je m'en suis rendu compte
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-13
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: hier je te demandais sur quelle version d'ubuntu et firefox tu as testé l'envoi de mails sur yahoo ?
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> la version de firefox ? euhh je verifi
<ariabbas> mais l'OS c est Ubuntu 12.04
<ariabbas> Firefox 23.0
<ongolaBoy> et tu dis que tu arrives à saisir des adresses et des sujets dans le corps du message ?
<ongolaBoy> c'est curieux que je n'y arrive pas ici avec la 10.04 ou même sur la 12.10 avec firefox 23 :(
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: dommage :(
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-14
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<simplice_ndere> desolé pour mon long silence
<simplice_ndere> j'espere que vous allez tous bien
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> Bonjour chers Ubunturoes :)
<simplice_ndere> ariabbas: bonjour Ubunturien :)
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: toujours belge à ce que je vois :)
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: 'lut
<ongolaBoy> septox: tag guten ;)
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: ah oui :)
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: des gens on réagis pour la SDF?
<ongolaBoy> non
<simplice_ndere> humm
<simplice_ndere> est-ce qu'on a deja arrêté des dates pour la SFD de yaounde?
<ariabbas> .
<septox> ongolaBoy: hi
<septox> brb
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: ubuntu-cm n'organisera rien à son niveau par rapport à la SFD
<ongolaBoy> il y a une association, PROTEGE-QV qui a souvent eu l'habitude de l'organiser et qui devrait encore le faire cette année
<simplice_ndere> ok
<ongolaBoy> souvent elle (l'association) travaille avec certains membres d'ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> mais bon.. c'est à chacun de voir si ça l'intéresse
<simplice_ndere> je crois que Izane y fait parti
<simplice_ndere> si je ne me trompe
<simplice_ndere> ok
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ce que je voulais faire remarquer dans la ML c'est qu'une journée internationale n'est pas obligée d'être organisée par une seule entité
<ongolaBoy> tout le monde à son niveau peut le faire (comprenez qu'ubuntu-cm lui même peut le faire)
<ongolaBoy> mais étant donné qu'il n y a pas assez de personnes pour organiser alors .. tant pis
<ongolaBoy> on laisse d'autres le faire
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: okay.
 * ongolaBoy découvre pyscrabble .. on se fait une partie en réseau ? :)
 * septox a note pour pyscrabble
<ongolaBoy> je vais proposer ça dans la ML pour un week-end.. pas forcément tout de suite mais un week-end en tout cas
<septox> .
<septox> faudra penser a l'architecture serveur
<septox> je vais un peu look ca (genre voir si on peut organiser dees championnats)
<septox> .
<simplice_ndere> je dois me deplace. Bonne soirée
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-17
<warrens> quit
<coco1>  Peut-on se passer de la pile de protocole TCP/IP ?
<coco1>  Comment Vint CERT, un de ceux qui ont imaginé et développé la pile de protocole TCP/IP sur laquelle s'appui l'Internet actuelle pour assurer l'inter-opérabilité nécessaire à son fonctionnement, envisage-t-il l'Internet de la Génération future... DTN (Delay and Disruption Networks)
<coco1>   http://www.ipnsig.org | InterPlanetary Networking Special Interest Group
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<coco1> ..
<ariabbas> hi coco1
<coco1>  Hi ariabbas ! Comment vas-tu bao ?
<ariabbas> :)
<ariabbas> bien mon chers et toi comment tu vas ?
<coco1> (y)
<ariabbas> coco1: ariabbas n est pas bao :D
<coco1>  Je vais bien par La Grâce de DIEU, n'en doute pas trop longtemps quand même ;-)
<coco1>  Quoi de neuf sur ce canal ?
<coco1> hi ongolaBoy:
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> good day
<ariabbas> i've to live
<coco1>  Ok Thx friend bye !
#ubuntu-cm 2014-08-11
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> no body today :-/
#ubuntu-cm 2014-08-12
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-08-13
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ;)
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-08-14
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-08-15
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ..
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<coco1> ..
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-08-16
<coco1> Salut ongolaBoy : Lien du Pad : http://lite4.framapad.org/p/kNuJHTteac
#ubuntu-cm 2014-08-17
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-08-10
<septox> ping : ongolaBoy
<septox1> ping: IzaneFG
<IzaneFG> septox1: Yep
<ongolaBoy> septox1: hi
<ongolaBoy> juste là de temps en temps
<septox1> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2015-08-11
<saoungoumi> .
<Gillios> bonsoir à tous!!!
<Gillios> Le prix du T-Shirts de la communauté Ubuntu-cm sera toujours fixé à 5.000Fr ?
#ubuntu-cm 2015-08-12
<saoungoumi> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-08-13
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-08-14
<ariabbas> .
<saoungoumi> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-08-15
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-08-17
<swellep> @indy21 bjr patron
#ubuntu-cm 2016-08-18
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2017-08-15
<marcoBanyo> bsr à vous
#ubuntu-cm 2017-08-16
<marcoBanyo> bjr à tous
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2017-08-18
<cciddes> hello
<cciddes> bonsoir
